# 2019 models? Any upcoming changes



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Since 2019's should be here in a few months does anyone know if anything has been announced in regards to new features or changes?


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

No expected changes been mentioned in any of the car news mags that I'm aware of.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

I'd expect the VW equivalent of BNG: one new color. Most likely not even a color, but some different flavor of gray. Or maybe Great Falls Green.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ok thanks


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

They will fix jerky transmission.


----------



## Eye Candy White (Nov 9, 2006)

When do orders open up for 2019's?

If it's soon, not sure it's worth keeping my order in for a 2018 R-Line, unless it means I can get further incentives on it when it comes in at the end of the model year.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Eye Candy White said:


> When do orders open up for 2019's?
> 
> If it's soon, not sure it's worth keeping my order in for a 2018 R-Line, unless it means I can get further incentives on it when it comes in at the end of the model year.


I'm not sure the order guide for the 2019 Tiguan is out yet. So, it may be a few weeks out.


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

Sunroof on comfortline available in Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bawlti (Apr 22, 2015)

okanTDI said:


> Sunroof on comfortline available in Canada.


Sunroof is already available on 2018 comfortline in Canada.


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

Bawlti said:


> Sunroof is already available on 2018 comfortline in Canada.




**** my mistake. it's the Atlas that's getting the panoramic sunroof available to the comfortline.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

Good idea to buy an 18 now? Or wait and go for a 19?

Or, wait for 19s to come out and hope for better deals on 18s?

New to the VW world, so we’re unsure about how they typically handle vehicles bumping up against the next model year.

Also, is an order guide or anything out for 19s yet? Any info leaks? Any expected “refinements” after the overall in 18?

Thanks!


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

aug0211 said:


> Good idea to buy an 18 now? Or wait and go for a 19?
> 
> Or, wait for 19s to come out and hope for better deals on 18s?
> 
> ...


2019 Order Guide not available yet and nothing official on any changes.


Typically with VW, when the model year changes you have very limited availability of the outgoing model. So you need to be flexible and not picky and you will get a great deal on an outgoing model year.


----------



## aug0211 (Jul 31, 2018)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> aug0211 said:
> 
> 
> > Good idea to buy an 18 now? Or wait and go for a 19?
> ...


Awesome, thank you!

Only problem.... we are super picky, lol.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Any updates on 2019 model change news? My Durango lease ends in December and I may not buy it out as planned. Considering a Tiguan as a smaller, more fuel-efficient alternative.


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Any updates on 2019 model change news? My Durango lease ends in December and I may not buy it out as planned. Considering a Tiguan as a smaller, more fuel-efficient alternative.


Half the thread says no, and half the thread says we don't know yet.


EDIT: Keep your eyes peeled here to check the order guides when they become available. Emich VW is pretty good about posting them up as they get them.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*2019 Wishlist*

Any chance of seeing some SEL-P features trickle down the lineup for 2019? I hope so.

Personally I'd like to see the following:

Interior:

Fender Audio in SEL (you really shouldn't have to get the absolute top-level trim to get upgraded audio)
Saffrano orange and black V-TEX seating (V-TEX is my favorite seating surface ever - still looks new at 100k miles. I'd choose it over leather 100% of the time. Just wish you could get it in the orange/black combo.)

Exterior:

New color option: Tornado Red
Optional ($) LED headlight upgrades across all trim lines


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Any chance of seeing some SEL-P features trickle down the lineup for 2019? I hope so.
> 
> Personally I'd like to see the following:
> 
> ...


When will the order guide be out?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

since VW car fix my rattling my ultimate goal for them is to make the 2019 model not rattle i will trade in my 2018 with 500 miles on it.

another big thing vw need to add is HUD.... acceptable price under $700

auto parking is a good one ..... acceptable price would be under $400

a propilot assist like the nissan rogue has ...... acceptable price would be under $500


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

1054521247 said:


> since VW car fix my rattling my ultimate goal for them is to make the 2019 model not rattle i will trade in my 2018 with 500 miles on it.
> 
> another big thing vw need to add is HUD.... acceptable price under $700
> 
> ...


Is your 2018 that bad? I’m thinking of trading in my 2016 Passat.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

moveingfaster said:


> Is your 2018 that bad? I’m thinking of trading in my 2016 Passat.


i mean it rattles everywhere doors, pillar, dash, roof, etc you get the idea the main point is that they cant fix it... all the fix dealer did will only works for few days before it goes bad again. since they won't replace it i will have to trade it out. so hope that 2019 won't have this issue


----------



## Kinge (Aug 19, 2018)

*2018 Limited Supply*

I just purchased a 2018 tig in Los Angeles and there is limited supply now on 2018. Several dealers did not have black interior/exterior in the S or SE trim and dealers that did have inventory refused to do any inter-dealer swapping.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Usually they release the next year press kits in september. I am hoping the 2019 tig info shows up soon. Any word whatsoever on changes?


EDIT: I saw that the september issue of motor trend has all the 2019 VW changes- i need to get my hand on one..


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

*Per motor trend, here are the changes for 2019:*










*1) Addition of Parking Assistant (Cannot tell if it is on SEL/SEL-P or just SEL-P which is more likely)

2) Digital Cockpit now on SEL (Previously only on SEL-P)

3) Forward Emergency Braking and BLIS/RCTA now standard on SE (Previously part of SE Driver Assistance Pkg)*


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Does the Digital Cockpit display map data from CarPlay/Android Auto apps or only from the factory nav system?

A nice upgrade to the SEL if true.


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

Dang the digital cockpit would have been nice to have


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> *Per motor trend, here are the changes for 2019:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is the parking assistant the same is the parking steering assist? If yes, that is great! This was one of the things I was wondering why they didn't include with the Tiguan, at least with the SEL-P trim. The All Track has it and the Tiguan is longer (I believe).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> is the parking assistant the same is the parking steering assist? If yes, that is great! This was one of the things I was wondering why they didn't include with the Tiguan, at least with the SEL-P trim. The All Track has it and the Tiguan is longer (I believe).


yes that is what it is- park steering assistant


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Does the Digital Cockpit display map data from CarPlay/Android Auto apps or only from the factory nav system?
> 
> A nice upgrade to the SEL if true.


No- only VW nav shows up in cockpit. But SEL does have VW nav!


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ice4life said:


> yes that is what it is- park steering assistant


Finally! Somebody slapped some sense into them. I wonder now if there will be no availability of an R-line with the SEL then. Again, something I do not quite understand why they didn't engineer the R-line bumpers to accommodate this feature (on behalf of the Atlas SEL-P owners who didn't have that option)


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

Interesting, I wonder how much the 2019 SEL MSRP will change with the digital cockpit. I think that was a big feature to push people into an SEL-P. At least it was for us. I would not have paid an extra $5,000 just for LED headlights and the real leather interior. Or maybe I would have...:sly:


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

mynewtiguan said:


> Interesting, I wonder how much the 2019 SEL MSRP will change with the digital cockpit. I think that was a big feature to push people into an SEL-P. At least it was for us. I would not have paid an extra $5,000 just for LED headlights and the real leather interior. Or maybe I would have...:sly:


It's so annoying that LEDs are only top trim. I agree it is a hard proposition.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Finally! Somebody slapped some sense into them. I wonder now if there will be no availability of an R-line with the SEL then. Again, something I do not quite understand why they didn't engineer the R-line bumpers to accommodate this feature (on behalf of the Atlas SEL-P owners who didn't have that option)


Yes I am curious how this goes- because it seems like it would be on SEL-P only (like the atlas and arteon), yet with R-Line it would not be compatible. I know in canada, on the top trim atlas (execline), you can get the R-Line package, and it deletes the parking assistant and takes that into account with the package pricing unlike in the usa where you just cannot order r-line with sel-p because we don't do trim deletions for some reason..


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

That Digital Cockpit upgrade is a mega slap in the face for SEL owners :facepalm:


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

#Michgo said:


> That Digital Cockpit upgrade is a mega slap in the face for SEL owners :facepalm:


Standard features trickle down trim lines over time. This is not a new thing in the automotive world.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

*2019 Tiguan Changes and Release Timeframe*

Has there been any published reports on 2019 Tiguan Changes and release date ? My local dealer said that they usually don't know until a month out. True ?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

There's already a thread about this:
https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9221859-2019-models-Any-upcoming-changes

The answer is, "nobody knows".

Check Emich VW for the order guide to be released.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

I was waiting for the 2019… really expecting them to put LED headlights on lower trims or at least offer it as an upgrade but I feel I'm going to be very disappointed.

This isn't 1992, stop making $30k+ cars with halogen reflectors!!!


----------



## i_am_sam_i_am (Nov 2, 2017)

> Tiguan is mostly the same, but moves an alarm as standard down from SEL to SE and digital cockpit from SEL Premium to SEL. The SEL R-Line will be swapped later in the year with the SEL R-Line Jet-Black that adds black wheels and trim


Source: The 2019 Volkswagens are Here, We Chart the Changes


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Source: The 2019 Volkswagens are Here, We Chart the Changes


Great, now when does 2019 Tiguan ordering begin?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Overall, it's basically what I expected. Some feature trickle-down, but otherwise nothing new. I actually expected a new color, but as of right now, it doesn't look like colors have been announced.

As usual, there are already some inconsistencies.



> Lane Keeping System (Lane Assist) is standard on SEL and SEL Premium models. When driving above 40 mph, if there is an indication that the vehicle is unintentionally straying from its lane without using a turn signal, Lane Assist actively countersteers to help keep the vehicle in the lane. The system’s camera recognizes visible lane markings and, using a special algorithm, calculates the risk of the car leaving the lane. If the driver takes his or her hands off the wheel for a defined period of time, the system provides an audible warning and a visual signal in the instrument cluster, asking the driver to take over.


Yet the Pricing Chart shows that only the SEL Premium models get Lane Assist and Overhead View Cameras.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

GavinD said:


> Overall, it's basically what I expected. Some feature trickle-down, but otherwise nothing new. I actually expected a new color, but as of right now, it doesn't look like colors have been announced.
> 
> As usual, there are already some inconsistencies.
> 
> ...


Per the attached pricing chart, there is no FWD version of the SEL-P 2019?


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

So should we expect dealers to start aggressively trying to move 2018 inventory?


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

martiansoldier said:


> Per the attached pricing chart, there is no FWD version of the SEL-P 2019?


Oh yeah, that's probably the only other noteworthy item.
The SEL-P and SEL-P R-Line (and R-Line Jet-Black in 2019.5) are not available in FWD - 4Motion only. Might as well simplify where you can.



> The 2019 Tiguan is offered in six trims—S, SE, SEL, SEL R-Line®, SEL Premium, and SEL Premium R-Line. Front-wheel drive is standard on S, SE, SEL, and SEL R-Line, with 4Motion® with Active Control available. SEL Premium and SEL Premium R-Line models are equipped with standard 4Motion.


Tiguan press kit


----------



## albert_m3 (Jan 23, 2017)

I get that the digital cockpit is viewed as a cool thing and I guess that it is in a way, it is, but I like VW's clean simple cockpits/interiors and that includes the analog cockpit. It's fine having the small digital window to toggle through certain features, but I get that down the road, the trend will be more and more digital...


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

man, still a manual front passenger seats?!?! that's a fail


----------



## mynewtiguan (Nov 2, 2017)

GavinD said:


> Oh yeah, that's probably the only other noteworthy item.
> The SEL-P and SEL-P R-Line (and R-Line Jet-Black in 2019.5) are not available in FWD - 4Motion only. Might as well simplify where you can.
> 
> 
> ...


2018 Press kit

To let the outside into the Tiguan cabin, there’s an available panoramic glass tilt-and-slide sunroof. This
aerodynamically and acoustically optimized panoramic roof is comprised of an opening glass panel at the front
and a fixed glass panel at the rear. It features pinch protection and an electrically-operated one-touch
sunshade that covers the inside of the entire glass area. *The expansive sunroof with ambient lighting around
the edges* is available for the SE trim and is standard on the SEL and SEL Premium.

2019 Press Kit

To let the outside into the Tiguan cabin, there’s an available panoramic glass tilt-and-slide sunroof. This
aerodynamically and acoustically optimized panoramic roof is comprised of an opening glass panel at the front
and a fixed glass panel at the rear. It features pinch protection and an electrically-operated one-touch
sunshade that covers the inside of the entire glass area. The expansive sunroof is available for the SE trim and
is standard on the SEL and SEL Premium.


No mention of ambient lighting for the 2019 sunroof. I hope they figure out a fix for the 2018's. We really enjoyed that feature.


----------



## EPilot (Jul 27, 1999)

mynewtiguan said:


> No mention of ambient lighting for the 2019 sunroof. I hope they figure out a fix for the 2018's. We really enjoyed that feature.


Under the options it lists this:

_Panoramic sunroof w/ ambient lighting
__
On SE __Panoramic sunroof w/ ambient lighting: $1,200_


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Great, now when does 2019 Tiguan ordering begin?


2019 Order Guides were released September 17th...so now.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

OZ.IN.USA said:


> 2019 Order Guides were released September 17th...so now.


Are the Order Guides viewable on the web or only through the dealership?


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Are the Order Guides viewable on the web or only through the dealership?


Dealership only. We just got them so if you have any questions ask away.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> Dealership only. We just got them so if you have any questions ask away.



Can you tell me if there are any color changes with the 2019 Tiguan ??


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*color changes*



finz72 said:


> Can you tell me if there are any color changes with the 2019 Tiguan ??


No deleted or updated colors but looks like white silver will be discontinued half way through production.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Liza5783 said:


> No deleted or updated colors but looks like white silver will be discontinued half way through production.


Bummer. That's a great color. I had that on my '17 Jetta.


----------



## finz72 (Sep 3, 2018)

Liza5783 said:


> No deleted or updated colors but looks like white silver will be discontinued half way through production.



That's too bad. How does one tell when mid-production is ? I ask because I will be coming off a Honda lease in March 2019 and would be possibly interested in a Tiguan SEL-P Rline package in White/Silver. Would it make sense to order that package in say December 2018 to have it for March 2019 ??


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

GavinD said:


> Oh yeah, that's probably the only other noteworthy item.
> The SEL-P and SEL-P R-Line (and R-Line Jet-Black in 2019.5) are not available in FWD - 4Motion only. Might as well simplify where you can.
> 
> Tiguan press kit


The Pricing Chart  lists 3rd Row Seats as standard for FWD under SEL-P and SEL-P R-Line and Optional for AWD. As usual, nobody seems to have verified the information on the pricing guide.

I am glad that we picked up the FWD SEL-P this year and not wait for next year to find out that the SEL-P is only available in AWD.


----------



## Liza5783 (Nov 2, 2017)

*white silver*



finz72 said:


> That's too bad. How does one tell when mid-production is ? I ask because I will be coming off a Honda lease in March 2019 and would be possibly interested in a Tiguan SEL-P Rline package in White/Silver. Would it make sense to order that package in say December 2018 to have it for March 2019 ??


If I am reading it correctly end of production for white silver looks like second week of January.


----------



## flyiingsparrow (Jul 22, 2010)

Liza5783 said:


> If I am reading it correctly end of production for white silver looks like second week of January.


Wow, I hope this isn't true. This was going to be the color I order my Tiguan R-line in.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

*news- 2019 Tiguan will be out within 5 month ????*

well im doing a BBB replacement of my 2018 Tiguan because of many problems and this is what the Arbitration Specialist from VW said "I hope this finds you well. I have attached the repurchase offer. If you would like a replacement, I would like to consider the 2019 Tiguan and have it ordered. This process can take about 5 months." 

1. from what i know VW stopped making 2018 Tiguan. Because VW didn't offer me a 2018 Tiguan. 
2. pre-order for 2019 are opened for me
3. if the entire process takes about 5 month then 2019 Tiguan will out shortly...


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

Liza5783 said:


> If I am reading it correctly end of production for white silver looks like second week of January.


Maybe they'll replace it a real silver like Reflex Silver or Tungsten Silver. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*2019 Orders?*

I drove a new Tiguan for the first time over the weekend and was pleased with the experience. I’m planning to replace my disastrous Durango with a Tiguan when the Durango lease expires in January. I want an R-Line so I know I’ll have to do a factory order. So I need to try to get the timing to line up with the end of the Durango lease. However, the saleswoman told me they can’t put in a 2019 Tiguan order until January, which doesn’t sound right. Can anyone confirm? Perhaps this only applies to R-Line trim if at all? Seems the R-Line is still a complete PITA to get ahold of. Get your shiz together, VW.


----------



## castlecraver (Feb 8, 2007)

Not sure where you are located but I have seen some 2018 R’s listed on AutoTrader in VA and NJ. Probably 7-10 of them recently.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

castlecraver said:


> Not sure where you are located but I have seen some 2018 R’s listed on AutoTrader in VA and NJ. Probably 7-10 of them recently.


Utah. A bit of a drive from NJ.


----------



## OZ.IN.USA (Jan 29, 2011)

RedHotFuzz said:


> I drove a new Tiguan for the first time over the weekend and was pleased with the experience. I’m planning to replace my disastrous Durango with a Tiguan when the Durango lease expires in January. I want an R-Line so I know I’ll have to do a factory order. So I need to try to get the timing to line up with the end of the Durango lease. However, the saleswoman told me they can’t put in a 2019 Tiguan order until January, which doesn’t sound right. Can anyone confirm? Perhaps this only applies to R-Line trim if at all? Seems the R-Line is still a complete PITA to get ahold of. Get your shiz together, VW.


Right from the 2019 Order Guide:

*2.0T SEL R-Line®
LIMITED PRODUCTION, EOP CW02/19

2.0T SEL R-Line® Jet-Black
DELAYED AVAILABILITY, SOP CW02/19*

So can you order them now? Of course you can. The Order Guide is out. The mis-information of cannot order until January is incorrect.

If you order now you will most likely get the R Line that ends production mid January 2019. If these have been sold and accounted for you will be ordering the R Line that begins production mid January. Maybe this is where the confusion is. But to address of can you order it now? Yes. 

Keep in mind to allow 8 to 12 weeks of delivery of the Tiguan if it is being built for you.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*2019 Pricing?*

I know the 2019 changes have been announced already, but I don’t know that I’ve seen anything about pricing. Now that the Digital Cockpit is trickling down to the SEL level, will the SEL Premium pricing drop (or the SEL pricing rise)? I’ve felt that the price gap between the SEL and SEL-P was much larger than justified by the additional features and wondered if that gap will narrow for 2019.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

https://newspress-vwusamedia.s3.amazonaws.com/documents/original/8795-2019TiguanPricing.pdf


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the price sheet. 
Having a SEL-P 4motion now (might not be for long - it's in at the dealer 5th time for b-pillar), the digital cockpit was one of the main driving factors for me to choose SEL-P over SEL. Having the car for about a year now, I would definitely pay the difference SEL-P v SEL for the Overhead view camera (Area View) and the Hands-free power liftgate w/ Easy Open & Easy Close - I use those features almost daily. The Rain-sensing wipers feature is pretty useful here too. I found carnet to be next to useless, so I just glance out my window to see that my Power folding door mirrors w/puddle lights are folded in to double check that I locked the car. Automatic headlights work great when there's no area lighting around (I have to be out in the country).

Are these features new for 2019 - Trailer hitch preparation and Active Blind Spot Monitor - I don't see the difference between active blind spot and blind spot monitoring.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

My guess is that active blind spot monitoring includes shaking the wheel or steering you back into your lane if you start merging into someone, as opposed to just beeping. I don’t think that has been detailed yet though. The new Alltracks also have this difference.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

JenSnyder1083 said:


> Are these features new for 2019 - Trailer hitch preparation


I'd like to know this as well. It sounds like adding a trailer hitch to the 2018 models is a real PITA, particularly if you don't want the hitch hanging low and are forced to cut a hole in the trim (!!!). A CUV/SUV should be designed so that adding a hitch is simple and clean. One shouldn't have to pull out a box cutter and start hacking away at visible body plastics.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

TofuBoyz said:


> My guess is that active blind spot monitoring includes shaking the wheel or steering you back into your lane if you start merging into someone, as opposed to just beeping. I don’t think that has been detailed yet though. The new Alltracks also have this difference.


Good thought, maybe the shaking of the wheel. My '18 Tig SEL-P includes lane assist which steers me between the lines for some time, before it beeps and tells me to take over - so maybe it's a combo between blind spot and currently available lane assist.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hi, 

I just pre ordered 2019 Tiguan SEL-P 4Montion R line. Its is scheduled to be delivered on FEB, 2019. I have not receive the spec sheet from VW yet i was told it will be Emailed within the week but i want to know what im getting lol. is there anything new? i see a video on youtube where you get sliding armrest? and new looking cupholder or those are only on EU model. they have TDI with 240hp???

here is the link for that youtube video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e_01ffjtCNs


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

1054521247 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just pre ordered 2019 Tiguan SEL-P 4Montion R line. Its is scheduled to be delivered on FEB, 2019. I have not receive the spec sheet from VW yet i was told it will be Emailed within the week but i want to know what im getting lol. is there anything new? i see a video on youtube where you get sliding armrest? and new looking cupholder or those are only on EU model. they have TDI with 240hp???


Time will tell what might be new in the 2019 models. However, there has never been a TDI Tiguan sold in the USA and there probably never will be one (sadly). They often get different (iow: better) options in Europe and elsewhere.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## M176r32 (Sep 13, 2018)

Probably been covered, but does anyone know if VW is offering LED headlights ( lighting package) on the lower trims for 2019? Since they are offering virtual cockpit on the SEL upgrading the headlights seems more practical.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

M176r32 said:


> Probably been covered, but does anyone know if VW is offering LED headlights ( lighting package) on the lower trims for 2019? Since they are offering virtual cockpit on the SEL upgrading the headlights seems more practical.


Doesn’t look like it from the pricing sheet


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

i_am_sam_i_am said:


> Source: The 2019 Volkswagens are Here, We Chart the Changes


Anyone know why they removed this page?


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

*2019 Tiguan builder now live on VW website*

But where is the optional tow hitch package???


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

That's just a dealer accessory. No?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

did you notice that for the 2018 models, SE is no longer an optional trim?

also, 38k for an SEL-P with R-Line package and 4Motion!!! 

also, also, digital cockpit now on SEL

HOWEVER! LED headlights are only available on the SEL-P with 4Motion. 

:biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta::biggrinsanta:

::EDIT::
i also went through and "built" an SEL4Motion, looks like there is no pano roof either. at least i havent been able to find an option for it.
i hope they are still working on a fix for the ambient lighting on it.


----------



## JenSnyder1083 (Nov 20, 2017)

TofuBoyz said:


> My guess is that active blind spot monitoring includes shaking the wheel or steering you back into your lane if you start merging into someone, as opposed to just beeping. I don’t think that has been detailed yet though. The new Alltracks also have this difference.





JenSnyder1083 said:


> Good thought, maybe the shaking of the wheel. My '18 Tig SEL-P includes lane assist which steers me between the lines for some time, before it beeps and tells me to take over - so maybe it's a combo between blind spot and currently available lane assist.


Finally sifted through some of the media kit - confirmed the wheel shaking
If combined with Lane Assist (SEL Premium, see below) the system not only warns the driver with the flashing LED symbol if a vehicle is detected in the blind spot, but within system limits, it can also countersteer to help keep the car in the lane even if the turn signal is on. If the driver still tries to steer out of the lane, the system will warn with an additional vibration of the steering wheel.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

socialD said:


> That's just a dealer accessory. No?


My understanding was it's an installed-at-port option, but maybe that's wrong. I believe I read that on the 2019 dealer order guide another forum member sent me.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> also, 38k for an SEL-P with R-Line package and 4Motion!!!


Isn't that lower than it was before? I believe when I was building a 2018 model, the difference between the SEL and the SEL-P was $5,000. Now it's $4,000. Which is good, since the Digital Dashboard has trickled down to the SEL and the SEL-P received no new features (I think).

And the good thing about VWs is they're almost always available at a healthy discount, unlike the Honda Pilots and Toyota Highlanders of the world.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> did you notice that for the 2018 models, SE is no longer an optional trim?
> 
> also, 38k for an SEL-P with R-Line package and 4Motion!!!
> 
> ...


Our 18 SEL has the B-pillar rattle. Just hasn't been bad enough for me to actually bring in or care that much about it. But if we can get a buyback to put us into the '19 SEL with digital cockpit...heh 

Moonroof is standard on SEL. If you continue to specs after building you'll see "Power tilting/sliding panoramic sunroof".


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i also went through and "built" an SEL4Motion, looks like there is no pano roof either. at least i havent been able to find an option for it.


The pano roof is standard on both the SEL and SEL-P.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

If you look at the '19 brochure. It just says "Power tilting/sliding panoramic sunroof"
http://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWA-10928388_2019_Tiguan_Digital.pdf

'18 said "Power tilting/sliding panoramic sunroof with ambient lighting".

So seems to still not be fixed and potentially just outright abandoned.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

Here's where I saw that the trailer hitch kit is a port-installed option:










Also, you have to pay an extra $325 to get HomeLink? In 2019?? On a $40,000 vehicle??? For a couple of buttons to open your garage door????? Geez, my 2004 Honda Pilot had that standard. As does the 1998 Maxima SE I bought for my kids to drive.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Here's where I saw that the trailer hitch kit is a port-installed option:


It's not in the 2018 online builder either. But those don't always match up with the order sheets.


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

socialD said:


> If you look at the '19 brochure. It just says "Power tilting/sliding panoramic sunroof"
> http://www.vw.com/content/dam/vwcom/brochures/2019/VWA-10928388_2019_Tiguan_Digital.pdf
> 
> '18 said "Power tilting/sliding panoramic sunroof with ambient lighting".
> ...


Wow, nice cop-out VW.


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

RedHotFuzz said:


> Wow, nice cop-out VW.


Which means for those of us with ‘18’s who’ve had ours shut off won’t be seeing a fix anytime soon. Poop


----------



## dcsh (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks like the SEL Premium will finally get rear door panels with matching leatherette inserts. Still no decorative trim behind the door handle though.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

700 dollars for 1500lb towing capacity...
this **** right here, is what pisses me off about the Tiguan.


----------



## TofuBoyz (Jul 10, 2018)

I think they just don’t want people towing with it..


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

dcsh said:


> Looks like the SEL Premium will finally get rear door panels with matching leatherette inserts. Still no decorative trim behind the door handle though.


What did it have before?


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> 700 dollars for 1500lb towing capacity...
> this **** right here, is what pisses me off about the Tiguan.


Preach it. No reason this car can't have 3000-4000lb tow rating.... The Jeep Cherokee does and it's smaller 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## moveingfaster (Oct 4, 2006)

dcsh said:


> Looks like the SEL Premium will finally get rear door panels with matching leatherette inserts. Still no decorative trim behind the door handle though.


This is one thing that bothers me about the car. It’s a $38,000 car and the back door are plastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHotFuzz (Nov 16, 2015)

D3Audi said:


> Preach it. No reason this car can't have 3000-4000lb tow rating.... The Jeep Cherokee does and it's smaller


Well to be fair, the optional engines that support 4,000 lb towing on the Cherokee have 270 HP (and the fuel economy to match). The base engine only supports 2,000 lbs.


----------



## martiansoldier (Feb 20, 2011)

Savvv said:


> Which means for those of us with ‘18’s who’ve had ours shut off won’t be seeing a fix anytime soon. Poop


And if you didn't get the $150 gift card, call them to find out that its shipped while you are on the call with them.


----------



## Karat (Nov 1, 2018)

Our dealer got 2019 in stock last week. I did not find any difference. But what interesting, the 2018 late production stock have different wheels and Bridgestone tires (Tulsa?), but 2019 got same wheels (Montana?) and tires (Pirelli) as original 2018 early production.


----------



## sp4c3m4nsp1ff17 (Feb 6, 2008)

The builder tool for 2019 is up on VWs website. Interesting that fuel economy is listed as up to 29 mpg highway - I think this more accurately reflects real world mileage than the meager 27 they listed for 2018s. (Interestingly, VW LOWERED the fuel economy for 2019 Atlas models of the same models by 1 mpg)

Also of note - monster mats have been axed and replaced by "MuddyBuddy" floor liners similar to WeatherTech design. 

No new colors, although the thumbnail for the SEL-P R-line is a nice dark blue color, but there's no dark blue listed as a color option


----------

